# Who's taking BCAA's?



## DarksideSix (Apr 23, 2017)

Anybody running them as a supplement?  

Just wondering the thoughts on taking it in supplement for as opposed to getting enough in Whole Foods.


----------



## Beezy (Apr 23, 2017)

I take it with preworkout. I lift at 4:30AM and I can't make myself eat that early. It's the only time of day I'm not hungry.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 24, 2017)

to many guys who know their shit say its a waste if u eat meat..Things like bcaa ,nac,fish oil,vit all have a place even if they dont do shit..Its not that expensive and may easy the mind


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 24, 2017)

I haven't taken any. I do take some fish oil and a daily multi but that's it.  And I eat a shit load of meat so....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 24, 2017)

yo dark6 how u been bro?


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 24, 2017)

Been good bro. What's good with you?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 24, 2017)

BCAA's are a supplement, just like vitamins. Its not worthless just because you eat meat, just like taking a muli-vitamin isn't worthless just because you eat vegetables or drink milk. Anyone who would say that supplementing with something found in foods is worthless, probably don't understand the word supplement.
Sometimes, WHEN you get those nutrients are just as important as IF you get those nutrients. For example, I would take BCAA's before or during your workout to help sustain energy while exerting yourself. I probably wouldn't take it while eating dinner.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 24, 2017)

same old shit just living in south florida chilling..Pfm is back at si so im happy about that..good to see u


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 24, 2017)

LOL!!


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 24, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> BCAA's are a supplement, just like vitamins. Its not worthless just because you eat meat, just like taking a muli-vitamin isn't worthless just because you eat vegetables or drink milk. Anyone who would say that supplementing with something found in foods is worthless, probably don't understand the word supplement.
> Sometimes, WHEN you get those nutrients are just as important as IF you get those nutrients. For example, I would take BCAA's before or during your workout to help sustain energy while exerting yourself. I probably wouldn't take it while eating dinner.



That's what I've been contemplating is sipping them during my workouts.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 24, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> BCAA's are a supplement, just like vitamins. Its not worthless just because you eat meat, just like taking a muli-vitamin isn't worthless just because you eat vegetables or drink milk. Anyone who would say that supplementing with something found in foods is worthless, probably don't understand the word supplement. Sometimes, WHEN you get those nutrients are just as important as IF you get those nutrients. For example, I would take BCAA's before or during your workout to help sustain energy while exerting yourself. I probably wouldn't take it while eating dinner.


cant hurt to use it for sure..The ON bcaa was a good price


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 24, 2017)

DarksideSix said:


> That's what I've been contemplating is sipping them during my workouts.


Thats the only time I really use them. They make some cool flavors like watermelon that you can just add to your water jug.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 24, 2017)

I put 1 scoop in each of my 2 water bottles when I workout everyday, I feel it helps


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 24, 2017)

BCAA supplements are a waste of money. That money is better spent elsewhere.


----------



## Slzy54 (Apr 24, 2017)

I take evolution bcaas intra and post workout and have been on and off for around 8mo. Feel less sore 
when I'm taking it.  Although a lot of the big dogs say none of that shit does anything for you which I agree most of it does nothing at all but placebo


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 24, 2017)

You'd get better intraworkout energy from a Gatorade.


----------



## IHI (Apr 24, 2017)

Buddy who competes PL put up a post on fagbook friday, "took a stroll thru GNC to laugh at prices, guy working was explaining i need to add BCAA's to my protein shakes to get the most out of my workouts"

i bet he upsells a ton of that combo because people get real illiterate when dreaming of gainz


----------



## Beezy (Apr 24, 2017)

I have about a week's supply left. I'll stop taking them for a month after that and see if I notice any difference.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 24, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> BCAA supplements are a waste of money. That money is better spent elsewhere.


 I am curious as to where better $.40 per serving could be spent. Hell, at the very least, you have flavored your water.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 24, 2017)

BCAAs have been, and always will be, a worthless supplement for people who have their shit together (good protein intake, not training fasted, using gatorade +whey/EAAs for long sessions). 

On a side note, shout out to placebo. Still helping folks make gains as evidenced by this thread


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 24, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> BCAAs have been, and always will be, a worthless supplement for people who have their shit together (good protein intake, not training fasted, using gatorade +whey/EAAs for long sessions).
> 
> On a side note, shout out to placebo. Still helping folks make gains as evidenced by this thread



I agree but you have to understand that the majority of folks don't have their diet in check. Even here, there are countless threads of folks subing meals with shakes. I have seen "macro" breakdowns where the protein/carb/fat intake doesn't come close to the calories that some folks are claiming to ingest.

In a perfect world, everyone would have a great diet that ensured that they consumed all of the proper nutrients. Until then, supplements have a place. I have no clue how many vitamins and minerals I consume through food but I can tell you what my multi-vitamin adds to it. What if someone doesn't eat red meat? Creatine powder can help to supplement this along with other supplements. BCAA's when you are running to the gym after work and you couldn't eat since lunch 5 hours ago. 

Not everyone can make nutrition a priority and this where they "supplement" their diet. I think that some folks forget this when they are able to prioritize diet more than the average joe weightlifter.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 24, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I agree but you have to understand that the majority of folks don't have their diet in check. Even here, there are countless threads of folks subing meals with shakes. I have seen "macro" breakdowns where the protein/carb/fat intake doesn't come close to the calories that some folks are claiming to ingest.
> 
> In a perfect world, everyone would have a great diet that ensured that they consumed all of the proper nutrients. Until then, supplements have a place. I have no clue how many vitamins and minerals I consume through food but I can tell you what my multi-vitamin adds to it. What if someone doesn't eat red meat? Creatine powder can help to supplement this along with other supplements. BCAA's when you are running to the gym after work and you couldn't eat since lunch 5 hours ago.
> 
> Not everyone can make nutrition a priority and this where they "supplement" their diet. I think that some folks forget this when they are able to prioritize diet more than the average joe weightlifter.



Your making a general point about supplements in general, I'm talking about BCAAs specifically - big ****ing difference. 

I'm actually not in the mood to go back & forth on this so let me make this very clear:
BCAAs are inferior to whole, good, sources of protein. 
BCAAs are inferior to protein powders. 
BCAAs are inferior to EAAs. 
BCAAs by themselves do NOTHING because we need the other AAs to be present to get any sort of bodycomp/performance benefit. 
That means they have absolutely no use whatsoever and are therefore a worthless supplement aka a waste of money. 

If you want to waste money on it for the flavor or whatever BS, fine - go ahead. In the meantime I'll continue to bash them relentlessly because they are a WORTHLESS supplement - newbie, average joe, elite bber doesn't change that fact.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 24, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Your making a general point about supplements in general, I'm talking about BCAAs specifically - big ****ing difference.
> Hint: BCAAs are inferior to whole food, protein powders and EAAs.


Every supplement is inferior to whole food. Again we agree. My point is that it still has its place for some folks who cannot or do not get enough in their diets.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 24, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Every supplement is inferior to whole food. Again we agree. My point is that it still has its place for some folks who cannot or do not get enough in their diets.



Read my edited post again. BCAAs are not just inferior to whole food. They are inferior to other supplements as well.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 24, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I am curious as to where better $.40 per serving could be spent. Hell, at the very least, you have flavored your water.



Where your money is better spent? We'll start with a short list but can add on if need be:

ground beef, top sirloin, ribeye, porterhouse, ny steak, filet mingon, shicken titties, lobster, salmon, etc. 

since the average price of BCAA supps is around $30-35 for a 30 serving tub, and they say typically mix one serving with 8oz water, it's closer to $1/serving of 8oz water, although I admit with some shopping around it can be found for cheaper. If you want flavored water, try adding MIO where 1-$3.50 bottle can make 8-24oz glasses of water flavored you get about $0.15/serving of 8oz water.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 24, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I agree but you have to understand that the majority of folks don't have their diet in check. Even here, there are countless threads of folks subing meals with shakes. I have seen "macro" breakdowns where the protein/carb/fat intake doesn't come close to the calories that some folks are claiming to ingest.
> 
> In a perfect world, everyone would have a great diet that ensured that they consumed all of the proper nutrients. Until then, supplements have a place. I have no clue how many vitamins and minerals I consume through food but I can tell you what my multi-vitamin adds to it. What if someone doesn't eat red meat? Creatine powder can help to supplement this along with other supplements. BCAA's when you are running to the gym after work and you couldn't eat since lunch 5 hours ago.
> 
> Not everyone can make nutrition a priority and this where they "supplement" their diet. I think that some folks forget this when they are able to prioritize diet more than the average joe weightlifter.



In your example of someone who has to train after not eating for 5hrs....go home and eat after the gym. It's not a big deal. If you must take somethig than take a normal protein shake and get as much or more BCAAs as well as every other amino acid. You seem to neglect the fact that the body doesn't get 6/9 EAAs from BCAA.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 24, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Your making a general point about supplements in general, I'm talking about BCAAs specifically - big ****ing difference.
> 
> I'm actually not in the mood to go back & forth on this so let me make this very clear:
> BCAAs are inferior to whole, good, sources of protein.
> ...



Unfortunately, that is false but as you said, I too am not in the mood to go back and forth either. 

You can bash them if you choose too. That is why this is called a discussion board. I take no offense. While you bring a ton of info and knowledge to many post, your opinion is not the final say on what is and what is not worthless. In the end, our opinion is just that...our opinion.

Take some deep breaths bro. Don't let a post count on a forum take away from my experience. While I value your opinion, not everyone out there are sheep. Its ok for someone to have an opinion that doesn't correspond to your own.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 24, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Unfortunately, that is false but as you said, I too am not in the mood to go back and forth either.
> 
> You can bash them if you choose too. That is why this is called a discussion board. I take no offense. While you bring a ton of info and knowledge to many post, your opinion is not the final say on what is and what is not worthless. In the end, our opinion is just that...our opinion.
> 
> Take some deep breaths bro. Don't let a post count on a forum take away from my experience. While I value your opinion, not everyone out there are sheep. Its ok for someone to have an opinion that doesn't correspond to your own.



Post evidence showing BCAAs, by themselves, to lead to a bodycomp/performance benefit - no acute nonsense. I'll wait.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 24, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Where your money is better spent? We'll start with a short list but can add on if need be:
> 
> ground beef, top sirloin, ribeye, porterhouse, ny steak, filet mingon, shicken titties, lobster, salmon, etc.
> 
> since the average price of BCAA supps is around $30-35 for a 30 serving tub, and they say typically mix one serving with 8oz water, it's closer to $1/serving of 8oz water, although I admit with some shopping around it can be found for cheaper. If you want flavored water, try adding MIO where 1-$3.50 bottle can make 8-24oz glasses of water flavored you get about $0.15/serving of 8oz water.


 lol fair enough but it still isn't as cheap.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 24, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Post evidence showing BCAAs, by themselves, to lead to a bodycomp/performance benefit. I'll wait.


 Post evidence that it doesn't. I am sure that we can both find a biased study. Ill do the same. 

BTW I thought that you werent in the mood?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 24, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> In your example of someone who has to train after not eating for 5hrs....go home and eat after the gym. It's not a big deal. If you must take somethig than take a normal protein shake and get as much or more BCAAs as well as every other amino acid. You seem to neglect the fact that the body can make BCAAs when it needs to but it can't make EAAs.


 I agree that eating a meal is a better option. I think that the bigger problem is time. Going home to eat or make a shake is added time. Personally, I need to wait an hour or so before I can lift after a meal. By then, you can lose family time which isnt always an option. I do agree with you though.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 24, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Post evidence showing BCAAs, by themselves, to lead to a bodycomp/performance benefit - no acute nonsense. I'll wait.



Yawn: Here you go. While it was slight, this study did show increase in athletic performance. I am sure there are other studies that show differently. In the end we are left with experiences and opinions. I won't spend hours finding more. This took me 30 seconds.

Just to be clear. I am not being a smartass but you asked me to show it so I did.

Link for you: http://sportsci.org/jour/9902/ams.html 

Please see the 2nd topic following the Glutamine heading

Branched Chained Amino Acids

Some researchers think that a fall in the plasma concentration of branched-chain amino acids (BCAAs) contributes to fatigue in endurance events (see BCAAsin Kreider's review for an explanation), but attempts to enhance endurance performance with BCAA supplementation have been inconclusive. Until now, that is. Eva Blomstrand presented results indicating a 3-4% enhancement in marathon performance following consumption of a sports drink (PRIPPS Energy-2) containing BCAAs. Blomstrand also showed evidence that cognitive ability at the conclusion of a 30-km cross-country run was improved or maintained following supplementation with the same drink. Suggestive but not strong evidence of long-term benefits of BCAA feeding on racehorses and rugby players was also presented.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 24, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Post evidence that it doesn't. I am sure that we can both find a biased study. Ill do the same.
> BTW I thought that you werent in the mood?



My mood changed when you decided to claim I was wrong. It didn't help that you decided to equate our opinions to be of equal value 

2015 review pretty much repeating my "BCAAs are worthless" stand: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26388782
*"Despite the popularity of BCAA supplements we find shockingly little evidence for their efficacy in promoting MPS or lean mass gains and would advise the use of intact proteins as opposed to a purified combination of BCAA that appear to antagonize each other in terms of transport both into circulation and likely in to the muscle."*

Your turn


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 24, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> lol fair enough but it still isn't as cheap.



What are you talking about? The MIO is like 1/7th of the price lol.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 24, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I agree that eating a meal is a better option. I think that the bigger problem is time. Going home to eat or make a shake is added time. Personally, I need to wait an hour or so before I can lift after a meal. By then, you can lose family time which isnt always an option. I do agree with you though.



So you have time to mix BCAAs with water but not enough time to mix whey protein with water? Or even with milk?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 24, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> In your example of someone who has to train after not eating for 5hrs....go home and eat after the gym. It's not a big deal. If you must take somethig than take a normal protein shake and get as much or more BCAAs as well as every other amino acid. You seem to neglect the fact that the body can make BCAAs when it needs to but it can't make EAAs.



Wouldn't work for me. I would go hypo almost every time attempting this.  But if I added bcaa it would guarantee going hypo from the leucine


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 24, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> My mood changed when you decided to claim I was wrong. It didn't help that you decided to equate our opinions to be of equal value
> 
> 2015 review pretty much repeating my "BCAAs are worthless" stand: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26388782
> *"Despite the popularity of BCAA supplements we find shockingly little evidence for their efficacy in promoting MPS or lean mass gains and would advise the use of intact proteins as opposed to a purified combination of BCAA that appear to antagonize each other in terms of transport both into circulation and likely in to the muscle."*
> ...




The hell has happened to you in the past couple months? You know we all value your information, but lately your opinion has been tainted with your bitter attitude. And it knocks the respect down a couple notches. 

Being a veteran does not give you the right to talk down to someone simply for disagreeing with you. BSP has been very polite and respectful so far in this thread. Calm down a little.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 24, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Yawn: Here you go. While it was slight, this study did show increase in athletic performance. I am sure there are other studies that show differently. In the end we are left with experiences and opinions. I won't spend hours finding more. This took me 30 seconds.
> 
> Just to be clear. I am not being a smartass but you asked me to show it so I did.
> 
> ...



Dude, seriously, you don't even bother to read the link your referencing?
No reference to the paper that they're talking about but I knew about the endurance benefit anyway. It arises from the fact that BCAAs can reduce fatigue by competing for transport with Tryptophan.  I thought I made it clear that I was talking about performance for gains (strength) rather than in general but fine. 

Also note that this little back & forth is about BCAAs vs nothing. For whatever reason your just ignoring both mine & doc's points about whey protein and EAAs being superior forms of supplementation.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 24, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wouldn't work for me. I would go hypo almost every time attempting this.  But if I added bcaa it would guarantee going hypo from the leucine



You have red hair so you don't count


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 24, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> So you have time to mix BCAAs with water but not enough time to mix whey protein with water? Or even with milk?


 I was thinking in terms of adding them to my water that I would already be drinking while working out. Protein powder feels heavier on my stomach too.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 24, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Dude, seriously, you don't even bother to read the link your referencing?
> No reference to the paper that they're talking about but I knew about the endurance benefit anyway. It arises from the fact that BCAAs can reduce fatigue by competing for transport with Tryptophan.  I thought I made it clear that I was talking about performance for gains (strength) rather than in general but fine.
> 
> Also note that this little back & forth is about BCAAs vs nothing. For whatever reason your just ignoring both mine & doc's points about whey protein and EAAs being superior forms of supplementation.



I dug a little deeper into the paper referenced by Eva although I haven't gotten a full copy yet. It also makes note how the 3-4% improvement was only seen in slower runners. There was no improvement in faster runners. Kind of just goes to show anything can help a noob but once you start to become adapted to exercise, the window of things that helps starts narrowing down.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 24, 2017)

I went  to a  cowboy festival yesterday. I ate ribs and corn.  It was hot as fuk. I'm not even a fan of Cowboy stuff.  But it was something to do with my kids.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 24, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> What are you talking about? The MIO is like 1/7th of the price lol.


 Ok. You got me there lol


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 24, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I dug a little deeper into the paper referenced by Eva although I haven't gotten a full copy yet. It also makes note how the 3-4% improvement was only seen in slower runners. There was no improvement in faster runners. Kind of just goes to show anything can help a noob but once you start to become adapted to exercise, the window of things that helps starts narrowing down.



Send me the link/title and I may be able to get a full copy - Eva's authored a lot of stuff, no energy to look through them all.

Valid point when it comes to everything working for noobs, which is why most (us included) harp on about the importance of replicating data in the trained population before coming to conclusions about its awesomeness.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 24, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Send me the link/title and I may be able to get a full copy - Eva's authored a lot of stuff, no energy to look through them all.
> 
> Valid point when it comes to everything working for noobs, which is why most (us included) harp on about the importance of replicating data in the trained population before coming to conclusions about its awesomeness.



Here's the link 

https://www.researchgate.net/public...d_on_plasma_concentration_of_some_amino_acids


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 24, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> For whatever reason your just ignoring both mine & doc's points about whey protein and EAAs being superior forms of supplementation.



Do I need to quote how many times that I have agreed with what you just said...again? Let me say it again. I agree with you. To make this even more easy to understand for you, I agree with MrRippedZilla that there are other ways to get BCAA's other than using a direct BCAA supplement. I also agree that those ways can be superior to direct supplementation of BCAA's. I have only said that BCAA's are not worthless because they are not. If they were indeed worthless, your body would not use them. Also, I have said that in the event that you don't get sufficient BCAA's from other means, supplementing them is not worthless.

For some reason, you seem to find yourself so caught up in disagreeing with the new guy that you fail to see that we agree on a lot more topics that we disagree. I feel like Doc is willing to see that and can even joke about our debates.

Look bro. You can still be the science guy. I am just the guy who share opinions on topics that I have experience with just like you do. It is what makes a discussion forum. I spent a lot of time reading your post before I even became a member. It is part of why I joined. I have a a lot of respect for your opinions and the time that you spend bringing information that we otherwise wouldn't have. If I offended you by posting an opinion, I apologize but I am not sorry.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 24, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Here's the link
> 
> https://www.researchgate.net/public...d_on_plasma_concentration_of_some_amino_acids



Got the full paper, PMe your email if you want it. 

"The investigation comprised two separate studies carried out on male subjects running either a 30-km cross-country race or a marathon (42.2 km). For the cross-country race 25 subjects took part in the experiment and for the marathon 193 subjects participated. All subjects were* experienced runners*. They had completed at least two earlier 30-kin cross-country or marathon races and finished the present cross-country race in less than 2 h 50 rain or the present marathon in less than 3 h 30 min."

"The experimental drink contained 50% valine,35% leucine and 15% isoleucine in a 5% carbohydrate solution(cross-country) or 50% valine, 30% leucine and 20% isoleucine in plain water (marathon). The total amount of BCAA supplied toeach subject was 7.5 g (cross-country) or 16 g (marathon). The placebodrink consisted of a 5% carbohydrate solution (cross-country)or flavoured water (marathon). During the marathon the subjectswere allowed any other drinks (e.g. carbohydrate drinks)provided."

The color word test results, number of words/colors named in 45secs, were NOT significantly different between the groups AFAIC:
Experimental: (pre/post race scores) 126 vs 133 , 75.2 vs 78.1, 46.1 vs 49.9
Placebo: 124 vs 129, 81.4 vs 82.7, 55.4 vs 56

The experimental fast group was actually 1min *SLOWER * vs placebo based on time-ratios while being significantly faster for the slower group, which is interesting.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 24, 2017)

Seeker said:


> I went  to a  cowboy festival yesterday. I ate ribs and corn.  It was hot as fuk. I'm not even a fan of Cowboy stuff.  But it was something to do with my kids.



Do you get corn in your poo if you eat a ton of it.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 24, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Do you get corn in your poo if you eat a ton of it.


I chew my food pretty good. I don't allow anything to go down whole


----------



## Beezy (Apr 24, 2017)

I swallow corn whole for and "forget" to flush to freak the kids out. Much more fun that way.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 24, 2017)

Seeker said:


> I chew my food pretty good. I don't allow anything to go down whole



Pics for proof or GTFO lol!


----------



## Muffy (Apr 24, 2017)

Beezy said:


> I take it with preworkout. I lift at 4:30AM and I can't make myself eat that early. It's the only time of day I'm not hungry.



......this is me right here...I train at 5 a.m. up at 3:30....I also take a preworkout with BCAA's


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 24, 2017)

I literally just got a Kilo of BCAAs in the mail from amazon through bulksuppliments. I just got my old 3rd shift job back that is pretty damn labor intensive (the job I blew my bicep out at moving 415lbs a few years back). I decided to try doing IF so im going to take the BCAAs during fasted cardio and while fasted at work. planning on only having a feeding window of 4 to 5 hours that Im going to break during the last half of work so I eat at work then go straight to weight training after work, more food then bed. 

I want to see how my body reacts to this.


----------



## Mythos (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't take bcaas by themselves, but I do use leucine to tweak out my protein drink's amino acid profile. I am a big fan of vegetable protein blends which tend to be a little low on the leucine side, so sometimes I use a pure leucine powder to balance it out. 
Pretty cheap..I think it was like 15 bucks online. it's pharmaceutical grade Leucine powder by Ajinomoto. 66x3 grams, which is the perfect amount to balance my protein drinks AAP.


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Apr 28, 2017)

This is my take, im sure its been said somewhere in here. If you, honestly take in a solid target amount of protien in your daily diet in accordance to your body  weight...bcaas have zero benefit. You already have enough branch chained aminos available in your body to fight fatigue and pomote muscle building. 

Plus, absorption rate is an issue. Since branch chain aminos are already broken down into simple form, its speculated that your body doesnt metabolize them effectively. The three aminos together are claimed to have poor stability and since they dont disolve well their absorption and efficacy are questionable. 

So my advice? Buy a pre-mixed bottle of isopure or a similar protein isolate, ad some simple carbs to it, and go work out. If u arent consuming high enough levels of protein, start doing so...thats a higher priority than buying bcaas.


----------



## Fsuphisig (May 12, 2017)

All these studies don't mean shit when you add in the fact most people who are using and benefiting from these are the ones using aas, growth hormone , Nd most importantly exogenous insulin. It's just not comparable. I don't use bcaa's but if I was a pro, I think there's value in pre, intro, post workout bcaa with insulin. Milos grew people on that protocol for years. I eat enough and don't run enough compounds to require it myself. As prob most on here.


----------



## snowpatrol (May 12, 2017)

I'm not a huge rich piano fan but he knows how to make sweet lemon tea BCAAs...whether they're helping me with anything other than satiety/sanity while I'm dieting is debatable but holey fck are they ever delicious <3


----------



## Mark=K (Nov 23, 2017)

I drink btsaa after hard training.  it helps me to rest better


----------



## Redrum1327 (Nov 25, 2017)

Only thing BCAAs help with is the placebo effect. Complete garbage just like Glutamine as POB would say.


----------



## Beedeezy (Nov 25, 2017)

I eat meat in order to obtain my bcaa’s.


----------



## UrogenitalSubsect (Dec 1, 2017)

To just rehash what others have said...

Recent research has proven that BCAAs are really not necessary if you are eating enough protein from sources high in these amino acids, such as animal protein or whey / casein protein powders. There has even been some research that has shown that too much BCAAs can be a bad thing, as they can interfere with the amino acids from your animal protein sources. 

Basically, BCAAs aren't really a necessary supplement to get too strung out about purchasing as long as you are getting enough quality protein from animal sources or whey / casein powders. If you like BCAAs and believe they work for you, then continue taking them, but they're not a "necessary" supplement like many consider creatine, protein, and caffeine to be.


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 3, 2018)

One of the first things I take upon rising with my HGH and arimidex.  I will take them right after my workout, along with my L-glute and IGF1.  It could be in my head, but I love the pump which could be from a number of things in the mix, but I know BCAA's has it's place when your tearing muscle tissue and need to recover for your next workout.


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 3, 2018)

I also agree with your thread.  It's a time and place for BCAA's and over kill and knowing when to take is key.  As a bodybuilder timing is everything.  Being off just a little could mean the difference between 1st and 2nd place.  Just like carb depleting and carb loading.  Timing of BCAA's  is key.


UOTE=UrogenitalSubsect;446984]To just rehash what others have said...

Recent research has proven that BCAAs are really not necessary if you are eating enough protein from sources high in these amino acids, such as animal protein or whey / casein protein powders. There has even been some research that has shown that too much BCAAs can be a bad thing, as they can interfere with the amino acids from your animal protein sources. 

Basically, BCAAs aren't really a necessary supplement to get too strung out about purchasing as long as you are getting enough quality protein from animal sources or whey / casein powders. If you like BCAAs and believe they work for you, then continue taking them, but they're not a "necessary" supplement like many consider creatine, protein, and caffeine to be.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 6, 2018)

jeanluis said:


> BCAA's are a perfect supplement



shut the fukk up already


----------

